# Logitech to sell off Harmony remote division



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

This is very sad information. I have always considered Logitech video game accesories and remotes top of the line. I will surely miss them. This brings up the issue of future compatability of currently owned remotes with future electronics. Will they still continue to update there data bases for compatibility etc.

A lot of my computer and gaming accessories are logitech. Not to mention my two logitech harmony one remotes which I love.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I always liked the look of the Harmony remotes, just never really enough to justify the expense for myself. I find that with aftermarket remotes they can't quite cover all of the functions and I'm left digging out the originals on a semi-regular basis. It is sad news, and I doubt that they will be able to support new devices going forward.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

This is very bad news indeed....I have loved my Harmony One's for many a year.

I guess times are a changing and I better figure how to use an ipad or something as a remote.

Dang....I love the Harmony Stuff


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

same here love my harmony remote,was actaully thinking of getting the latest model :hissyfit:


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

There is really no one out there that has remotes this advanced that are fully programmable by the end-user. RTI and URC remotes in the same league require software that is only available to dealers which charge several hundred dollars to program a few activities and buttons. I don't have a problem with that in itself. What I DO have a problem with is having to wait a day or two for a button sequence to be programmed/changed instead of just plugging the remote to a PC and doing it immediately.

Maybe someone that already makes universal remotes for the consumer will pick up the brand and keep it going. Someone like Samsung could buy the brand and probably do a lot more with it than Logitech did.

Most folks agree that the Harmony Touch is an ergonomic disaster and that is why it isn't selling well. The disc transport buttons should have been placed below the navigation buttons and the Blu-Ray hot-link buttons, DVR, Guide, Info placed on top. Those buttons aren't used as much as the transport buttons.


----------

